# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  اتصال vb.net با بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس

## sami_70

دوستان می خواستم کمکم کنید و بگید چطوری میشه vb.net رو با اکسس اتصال بدم؟؟؟ خیلی حیاتیه لطفا راهنمایی کنید :ناراحت: 
خیلی ممنون از راهنمایتون

----------


## mahdi1373

سلام،
اول باید این کد رو اضافه کنید:
Imports System.Data.OleDbفقط برای اتصال باید کد زیر رو بزنی:
Dim cn As OleDbConnection = New OleDbConnection(Connection String)
cn.Open()بجای connection string باید connection string دیتابیس تون رو بزنید.
بعد هم باید دستورات کاری رو که با دیتابیس می خواهید انجام بدین رو (مثل اضافه و کم کردن رکورد و ..) بزنید.
اگه از connection string چیزی نمیدونید، بگین تا توضیح بدم.

----------


## Open-Source

این:
http://open-source.blogfa.com/post-31.aspx

----------


## sami_70

بچه ها این کدارو کجا باید بنویسیم؟؟؟
میشه کامل با مثال توضیح بدین؟ من مبتدی هستم  :ناراحت: 

این راه ه هایی که گفته بودین امتحان کردم ولی جواب ندااد :ناراحت: 

میشه یه مثال درست بزنین و بگین دقیقا چه شی هایی رو فرم بیارم و کجا این کدارو بنویسم؟؟ واسه حذف و ویرایش و ثبت و جستجو هم بگین اگه ممکنه

پروژه ی من بیمارستانه که فرمای مختلفی داره.... بخش بیمارانش این قسمتارو داره: ثبت بیمار جدید-حذف بیمار- جستجوی یک بیمار-ترخیص بیمار
اگه ممکنه رو همین برام توضیح بدین
خیلی خیلی ممنون :خجالت:

----------


## sina26

سلام 
دوست گرامی یه نمونه سورس برات میذارم که امیدوارم راهنمای خوبی براتون باشه

----------


## sami_70

بازم نشد :ناراحت: 
دوست عزیز این سورسی که گذاشتین واسم باز نشد! :ناراحت: 
کمـــــــک :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## Hossis

در اين جا يک مثال کامل هست
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...&postcount=205
کد اسنيپت اون در اين تاپيک هست:

----------


## sami_70

ببخشید اینا ماله SQL هستش
 فرقی با اکسس نداره؟

----------


## sina26

> بازم نشد
> دوست عزیز این سورسی که گذاشتین واسم باز نشد!
> کمـــــــک


 سلام
sami عزیز من خودم دانلود کردم و هیچ مشکلی نداشت 
منظورت باز نشد یعنی چی لطفا توضیح بدین

----------


## Hossis

> ببخشید اینا ماله SQL هستش
> فرقی با اکسس نداره؟


 حداقل مي تونستي يك نگاه بندازي ببيني مال اكسس هست يا نه 
آره مال اكسس هست نه SQL

----------


## morrning

دوست عزیز با این کارا به جایی نمیرسی .برو یه کتاب درست و حسابی بخر و کارت رو راه بنداز.کتابای جعفر نژاد قمی بد نیستن و برای شروع عالین

----------


## sami_70

بله کاملا هم حق با شماست
من هرچی می گم مبتدی هستم از یه مثال کوچک شروع کنید همش سورس های پیچیده میدن که البته واسه من پیچیدس!! چون هیچ توضیحی هم نداره .... بعد هم با این کدایی که می گین نمی شه آدمی که هیچی از اتصال نمی دونه راحت بتونه یه اتصال رو انجام بده

به هر حال ممنون از همه خیلی لطف کردین میدونم که هدفتون کمک کردن بود

----------


## hero4000

دوست عزيز  شما  اول يک DataGridView رو از جعبه ابزار روي فرمت بنداز بعد توي قسمت کد نويسي اين کارا رو به ترتيب بايد انجام بدي : 
يک اتصال بسازي با دستور زير

Friend con As New OleDb.OleDbConnection("Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLED  B.4.0;Data Source=AddRess Of Your Acces File;")
   
خوب توي عبارت بالا در قسمت AddRess Of Your Acces File بايد آدرس فايل اکسست رو بنويسي

حالا بايد از بانکت اطلاعات بکشي به اين صورت که يک دستوري به بانک بفرستي و بعدش اطلاعت رو از اون دستور تحويل بگيري 

اگه ميخواي اطلاعات يک جدول رو بکشي بايد از Adapter استفاده کني به اينن صورت :


Friend ad As New OleDb.OleDbDataAdapter("select * from Yourtable", con)
    Friend dt As New Data.DataTable
        con.Open()
        ad.Fill(dt)


که در بالا Yourtable همون اسم تيبلت توي جدول است 
خوب در خط بعدي هم يک ديتاتيبل ساختيم که محل نگهداري اطلاعات گرفته شده از بانکه 
خط بعدي هم اتصالي رو که در بالا ساختي رو باز کرده
خط بعدي هم به Adapter گفته که اطلاعات رو از کانکشن باز شده بخون و بريز توي ديتاتيبلت 

از اينجا به بعد بايد اون DataGridView  که ساختي رو  وصلش کني به ديتاتيبلت بعد اطلاعات رو تماشا کني 
به اين صورت :

DataGridView1.DataSource = dt

راستي اين رو هم بگم اونايي که با Friend  آغاز ميشن رو بايد بالاي قسمت کد نويسي و زير عبارت Public Class Form1 بنويسي و بقيه رو توي رويداد فرم لود برنامت يعني بين اين دو عبارت 
    Private Sub Form1_Load(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Me.Load

و 

End Sub

البته ببخشيد که من موارد خيلي بديهي رو هم توضيح دادم آخه شما خيلي تاکيد کردين که تازه کاريد

بازم اگه سوالي بود در خدمتيم  :لبخند:

----------

